# FreeBSD sur macOSX via vmware



## Fuilgy (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé de trouver des tutos pour installer Freebsd sur ma machine(macBook Pro : fevrier08) via vmware mais c'est sans résultat.

Quelqu'un a déjà t-il utilisé cette méthode ? Peut-être y a t-il une meilleur solution ? 

Si vous connaissez la solution, je suis preneur.

Merci 


Fuilgy.


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2008)

Je ne connais pas VMWare mais dans VirtualBox c'est très simple : tu créer la machine virtuelle (en lui disant qu'il va accueillir une FreeBSD) puis tu la démarre avec l'iso du cd d'install dedans et ça fonctionne niquel normalement.


----------



## Fuilgy (18 Novembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas VMWare mais dans VirtualBox c'est très simple : tu créer la machine virtuelle (en lui disant qu'il va accueillir une FreeBSD) puis tu la démarre avec l'iso du cd d'install dedans et ça fonctionne niquel normalement.



Merci, je vais chercher des tutos sur le net pour comprendre un peu mieux le fonctionnement.

Sinon d'autre avis sur freebsd / vmware ?


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Novembre 2008)

peut être suffit il de dire où tu es planté, de poster des copies d'écran pour qu'on puisse simplement t'aider/


----------



## Fuilgy (1 Décembre 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> peut être suffit il de dire où tu es planté, de poster des copies d'écran pour qu'on puisse simplement t'aider/



Bonjour,

Je n'étais pas planté, je cherchais juste des avis sur cette manipulation.
J'ai donc installé freebsd sur mon mac avec VMWARE fusion 2.0. Le problème est que je ne peux pas installer vmware tools. Le problème est connu mais je n'ai pas trouver de résolutions à ce problème.

Aurais-tu une solution à ce problème ?

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Encore faut-il qu'il y ait des vmware tools pour freebsd, ce qui serait étonnant...


----------



## Fuilgy (1 Décembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Encore faut-il qu'il y ait des vmware tools pour freebsd, ce qui serait étonnant...




Après avoir fait un cd /cdrom j'ai : vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz

Je suis donc le tuto que j'ai trouvé ici : http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/freebsd-6.1-vmware-tools-install.html

En ce qui me concerne c'est donc l'option c/.

Comme j'ai le tar vmware-tools, je lance la commande : tar -C /tmp -zxvf vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz

Mais ça me pète une belle erreur :



En gros il est en lecture seule ... Je suis un peu bloqué.


----------



## tatouille (2 Décembre 2008)

Fuilgy a dit:


> Après avoir fait un cd /cdrom j'ai : vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz
> 
> Je suis donc le tuto que j'ai trouvé ici : http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/freebsd-6.1-vmware-tools-install.html
> 
> ...



oui tu essayes d'ecrire sur du read only


----------



## Fuilgy (3 Décembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> oui tu essayes d'ecrire sur du read only




Ok mais comment je peux faire pour extraire le contenu du tar et l'exécuté ? 


Merci.


----------



## Fuilgy (9 Décembre 2008)

Une idée ?


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

Commence par copier ton tar dans un répertoire où tu peux écrire.
A vu de nez, je dirais que tu n'as pas les droits utilisateurs pour écrire dans /tmp/ (ou alors passe en root mais saymal)
donc tu te place là où il y a tes tools et tu les copies dans ton répertoire /home/user, genre : 
cp vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz /home/nomdutilisateur/
et tu extraits : 
tar --zxvf /home/nomdutilisateur/vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz

Mais entre nous, si tu galère déja pour Freebsd.... tu vas pas trop t'éclater. Essaye plutot un linux, c'est pareil en plus simple (et plus gruik)


----------

